# Island King 11/04/03



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

Trying to trace the whereabouts of my ex racehorse horse Island King 11/04/03. 16.1HH dark bay gelding.  Put out on loan in October 2010 with the view to buy. Cannot trace the horse and I am desperate to find him. He is registered with Wetherby's. If anyone has any information, please get in touch.


----------



## LadyRascasse (9 March 2013)

Have you got any photos of him?


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

Yes I will put one up now.


----------



## cally6008 (9 March 2013)

Put out on loan to someone in which part of the UK ?
Freezemarked ?
Microchipped ?


----------



## cally6008 (9 March 2013)

photo link - you need to add the http://www.facebook.com before the photo.php etc
ignore the img tags for now

also check privacy on the photo you are trying to show 
it needs to be set to public


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

Can I upload an image onto this?


----------



## LadyRascasse (9 March 2013)

do you have photobucket?


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

He was put out on loan in the UK, I have the persons name and address that I loaned him out to and when it came to buying him, she just disappeared!


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

No sorry I don't have Photobucket.


----------



## cally6008 (9 March 2013)

but what part of the UK ?


----------



## LadyRascasse (9 March 2013)

...


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9276788.-2207520000.1362842612&type=3&theater


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

That link works now.


----------



## cally6008 (9 March 2013)

Have you tried posting on her facebook profile and asking where King is ?
as she is on your facebook friends list still


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

I have posted it on FB.  She was one of my friends on FB, but deleted me.  We had one mutual friend and he is trying to find out some information.  All I want to know if the horse is OK and if she is not purchasing him, then I will take him back.


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

He was put on loan near Stoke On Trent


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

He was put on loan near Stoke On Trent.


----------



## DebbieCG (9 March 2013)

Have you tried contacting Missing Horses on Loan to help you?  Website as per the name.  Very resourceful and helpful organisation.


----------



## mightymammoth (9 March 2013)

king110403 said:



			He was put on loan near Stoke On Trent.
		
Click to expand...

do yo know where? I'm in S O T


----------



## king110403 (9 March 2013)

Hi I have located the last place he was.  He was put out on loan to Joanne Latham of FinEquine Horses (see FB page).  She has now sold him unknown to me and still won't contact me!!


----------



## DebbieCG (9 March 2013)

king110403 said:



			Hi I have located the last place he was.  He was put out on loan to Joanne Latham of FinEquine Horses (see FB page).  She has now sold him unknown to me and still won't contact me!!
		
Click to expand...

It's worth getting in contact with Missing Horses on Loan - they may be able to help you in your search efforts and with advice about legalities.


----------

